# My Zoe, 5 lbs dont think a Kindle Dx would rest on her lol



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

SHE IS SO SMALL A DX WOULD NOT REST WELL ON HER LOL


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Look at that sweet little face!!!
Definitely too small to support your kindle though!!


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you .. I had to make them smaller..... she is my little love
she is my life my baby since my husband passed away he was 61
she was his little love too..
we did not have children...so she was our child
i am 57 years old....
she is going to be 10 in October


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

What a cutie!  I can't believe she's almost 10.  She still looks like a baby.  Love the name, too.


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

she is adorable.. thank you...here she is smiling


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Ooooh!  I love that smile!!!  What a sweetie!


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## M-in-Tx (Aug 7, 2010)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you  my little love of my life..
this morning I took photos of her under her blankets
on the couch....... she is so sweet......


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Cute


----------



## cocod2 (Jul 30, 2010)

thank you Marisa !!!!!


----------

